

Show HN: Snap.js – Beautiful Facebook-style side menu in JavaScript - jakiestfu

Hello HN community. Usually, I write open source code and release it to this community for you to all enjoy, but last time i released this code, I expected more feedback than I had actually received. That being said, I would benefit greatly from some feedback, whether it is about my code or my process of publicizing it. Any help would be great!<p>https://github.com/jakiestfu/Snap.js<p>Enjoy!
======
mindcrime
I would encourage you to add a LICENSE file to the git repo. I can't speak for
anybody else, but when I'm looking at a project and the license isn't
immediately apparent, it really diminishes my interest.

That aside, this looks very nice. Good work!

~~~
jakiestfu
Thank you, sincerely. I just added the license:)

------
gee_totes
This is pretty neat! I don't have any meaningful feedback, since I couldn't
find a way to break it :)

Just as an FYI, I was checking out Ratchet, and they are looking to add a
shelf. Maybe this could be merged?

~~~
jakiestfu
I wish they would, but the dev team of Ratchet ignores me and it's frickin
obnoxious/frustrating. I sent them a link but no go. Whatever! I can only make
this as best as possible. Thanks for your kind words!

~~~
jameswyse
Did you submit a pull request?

~~~
jakiestfu
I did quite a while ago, but was ignored probably because of the quality of
the pull. Since then, I had decided to tackle it again, and I have opened an
issue as opposed to a pull request.

<https://github.com/maker/ratchet/issues/175>

------
jameswyse
It works really well, great job! And big thumbs up for not requiring any
dependencies too!

Would be interested to know what browser support is like for older versions of
Android/iOS and other phones too.

------
rahilsondhi
I really like it. Haven't seen one better. Will probably implement it soon.

------
julien_c
Clickable link?

~~~
jakiestfu
How can I add a clickable link? Markdown?

~~~
julien_c
No, you just have to add it as a comment.

